# Feeding practices



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm wondering what feeding methods you all like to use regarding how much and how often. I've only had my two females for 2 weeks. Deedee is friendly as can be and the other, Moomoo, is terrified of me and won't let me get anywhere near her.

I currently feed them in two little bowls. One bowl has the nutritious pellets and biscuit type foods and the other bowl has fresh fruits and vegetables like carrots and broccoli. I leave the bowls in all day and night but I do replace their contents each day with fresh foods. They are both eating fine and it's funny how they often will sit on the bowl or in it while they eat or will grab something they like and run to a cozy spot to eat it.

I know some of you sprinkle the food around and my question is not about feeding via bowl or sprinkle around. It's about if it's a good idea to leave it in there all day long every day and should I feed them these two choices every day? Will they over eat? They love the broccoli and carrots but ignore the okra, apples, and celery. I also give them treats of sunflower seed, spray millet (they love that) and Deedee's favorite cheerios. Deedee will lick peanut butter off m finger tip but again, Moomoo won't let me get near her so she doesn't get any treats unless she finds the ones I leave around for her before Deedee gobbles them up. I look forward to your thoughts on this.

Last night I fed them cooled but cooked lima beans and they absolutely loved it.

Thanks,


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

I just put multiple bowls of food depending on what type I plan on feeding them. I just take any fruit or vegetable and put it in the cage then remind what they dont eat the next day of course I only feed them fresh fruits and vegetables about once or twice a week.


----------

